# Looking into stereos



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys ive got an 06 black gto the interior panels light up green and i was thinking about installing a new a new one with some aux or ipod connecters. But i wanna keep it looking nice and dont wanna offset the look on the inside and make it look like ****, can anyone suggest a good stereo system or gimmie pics of theirs?


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

looking at the JVC KWHDR720 for 140$ but i cant find any place near to install under 120$ that includes the harness and faceplate, would it be worth it to get it professionaly done for 120? thats nearly the cost of the dang stereo.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

$100-125 is pretty typical around here. That's what I paid. I wouldn't go too cheap, you get what you pay for.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I swapped out the HU, added XM and kept my Steering Wheel Controls.

I've got a Pioneer Z110BT upgraded to the Z130BT Software.

Granted that system is a full navigation system and isn't cheap but it works, fits and looks good.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

All depends on what you want and how much you want to spend. 

Pioneer AVH-3300BT will do pretty much everything you want, and then some, at a decent price. 

Do the install yourself. I'm not mechanically or electrically inclined but got it done without killing the car. 

I'll post up pics of my HU when I finish getting the stupid DDin 
kit to line up with the dash right.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

The 3300 is nice and great bang for the buck. I wanted the 7" though and don't care about bluetooth so I went with the Pioneer AVH P4300DVD. Downside is Bluetooth is extra so I don't have it, and its another $100 for the steering wheel controls to work. Looks so clean and nice though. USB, SD card, Ipod cord, cd/dvd/mp3. $325 new off ebay.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

My 3300BT. They are being replaced with the 3400BH.









The Metra Axxess SWI is $38 on Amazon.
I got the XM Module for $90.


----------

